# Shaving legs... men



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This is gonna be one hell of a thing to admit but do any of you guys who dont compete shave your legs ?

I have seen one or two who do, not my thing at all TBH.

If you do can you please tell me why ?

Genuinely curious.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Not me mate, bit tarty if your not competing IMO.

Although I have little trim ups of my chest and balls lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Not me mate, bit tarty if your not competing IMO.
> 
> Although I have little trim ups of my chest and balls lol


Wife has just scalped my chest and back mate, the pi*s taking starts when it gets over an inch long !!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

nah but i dont like having hair on my chest and have to get rid of that


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Wife has just scalped my chest and back mate, the pi*s taking starts when it gets over an inch long !!


Haha fcuk I bet the mrs gets carpet burn when you two are at it lmao


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep Ill admit I shave my legs and everywhere. i dont compete but hopefully will next year.

I think it enables you to see much better muscle definition also helps me to keep pushing harder as I can see what Im building and how its looking.

Aswell I just dont like loads of hair everywhere.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

nah m8, ive never done legs, keep me chest and balls clean and trim, i reckon i would shave em tho, if they were developed well enough.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

shaved my legs once before i did a course on sunbed to get my legs same colour as everything else lol... but in general no i dont shave ,my legs,,

i do always shave my armpits though !!!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Im not so bothered through winter but try to keep on top through summer.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I shaved them months ago for them to tan and see how the muscle looked camt be ****d with it all the time but the mrs shaves me back as well.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Upper body shaved or veeted, f's sake don't get it on your balls! Wife likes it, tried legs too just prior to holiday, main reason being my legs NEVER get tanned. Bit not so keen, no started growing back and again the wife likes so will probably keep trimmed.

Without that I am a full on shagpile carpet all over.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The only thing that gets shaved on my body is my chin and my head.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

never done legs.

misses does my back once a week

chest won't let me shave cuz she like's it hairy.

always keeps balls trimmed (makes little fella look bigger) :whistling:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Shaved entire body once for a laugh with a razor. It wasn't funny when the hair started growing back....

Gonna do it again unfortunately but with clippers this time, as i'm gonna try a few sessions on the sunbed in the hope it will help with the ridiculous amounts of acne.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

oh and shave head twice a week


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Shaved entire body once for a laugh with a razor. It wasn't funny when the hair started growing back....
> 
> Gonna do it again unfortunately but with clippers this time, as i'm gonna try a few sessions on the sunbed in the hope it will help with the ridiculous amounts of acne.


try getting some sea salt 4 the bath heard it helps loads


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> try getting some sea salt 4 the bath heard it helps loads


Will defo try this. Thanks


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Arm pits and pubes thats about it, doing legs is borderline **** haha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Depends on the girls opinion IMO, if she likes then fine with me.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

this is a big *no* severe ****.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

clippers on knacker and chest but never legs, clippers leave the tiny thin hairs and cut the long grey ones:lol:

Used Veet on my knackers once for the snip but I like the feeling the clippers give now :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I trim mine to.a #1 just coz I trim everywhere else it would look silly with a shaved chest back and sack and hairy legs .

Besides women like a man that keeps himself in good condition .


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

GShock said:


> clippers on knacker and chest but never legs, clippers leave the tiny thin hairs and cut the long grey ones:lol:
> 
> Used Veet on my knackers once for the snip but I like the feeling the clippers give now :confused1:


i don't cut my sack loads of times using clippers


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> i don't cut my sack loads of times using clippers


You don't cut your sack loads of times using clippers ? good :confused1: try the veet it's odd as fcuk when you see all the hair just fall off..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lost a bet once had to shave both my legs after it grew back it was thick as a Amazon forest, now i never freeze on my legs (ever)


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I give everything a good clean shave now and again


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll probably try this. Just to see what it looks like. Hair is pretty blonde so might not make much difference.


----------

